# Methods to Cook Chicken and have Crispy Skin



## Jeni78 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have half a fryer I want to use before freezer burn sets in. Every time I cook chicken, I get a soft skin, which I do not like and ultimately give to the cats. 

How can I get a Crispy skin? The meal I was thinking of is chicken with biscuts and gravy. 

Thanks!


----------



## Deathbysoup (Jun 10, 2009)

Well this isn't biscuits and gravy , but when I want a crispy chicken this is what I do .
Rub chicken all over with butter or whatever butter product or substitute you use. Put some under the skin if you can .  Grease dish you are cooking it in .Put chicken in dish . Spice to your liking . Surround with potatoes ( i like the golden fingerling ones or the rubies ) and carrots, onions and garlic  tossed w/ melted butter or olive oil and spices . NO LIQUID . Cook until the skin is brown and crispy . Generally I cook at 375 - 400 for about an hour to hour and a half depending on the size of the chicken. Generally I just eye it.


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 10, 2009)

So butter is the trick. I really hate soggy skin.  I also like the golden fingerling potatoes.

Thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 10, 2009)

Jeni78 said:


> So butter is the trick. I really hate soggy skin. I also like the golden fingerling potatoes.
> 
> Thanks!


 any fat/oil will help brown or crisp.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2009)

To get crispy skin, you must use dry heat.  I coat the skin with oil and bake/roast it in a shallow pan.

If you're cooking chicken in a covered dish or pot, you will not have crispy skin.


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 10, 2009)

> If you're cooking chicken in a covered dish or pot, you will not have crispy skin.


 
Which makes sense because I always use the dutch oven and I always have soggy skin! 

Thank you!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2009)

Jeni78 said:


> Which makes sense because I always use the dutch oven and I always have soggy skin!
> 
> Thank you!




Sometimes I cook the chicken with the skin.  I brown it in the pot then add the other ingredients and cook.  Then I take off the skin for service.  Other times I use skinless chicken pieces.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 11, 2009)

I coat the chicken with mayonnaise, season with salt & pepper. Place in shallow casserole dish, uncovered and bake at 375 for about an hour or until juices run clear. I am phobic about chicken, so I also use a meat thermometer.
and bake until 165-170 degrees. Always comes out perfect.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 11, 2009)

Dry heat and high heat will give you crispy skin.

I often roast whole chickens at 450.

http://www.amazon.com/Roasting-Simple-Art-Barbara-Kafka/dp/product-description/0688131352


----------



## msmofet (Jun 11, 2009)

i cook poultry at 500F (i think it melts the chicken fat under the skin which allows the skin to get crispy) in the beginning then lower to 350F to finish. jmo


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you very much! The ideas give me some things to try. I will be trying this tonight!


----------



## Mama (Jun 11, 2009)

I butterfly a whole chicken, rub it all over with Italian Dressing and grill it over indirect heat.  The skin gets really crispy.


----------



## ErikC (Jun 12, 2009)

I also find that salt helps with the crispiness too. Not sure why, but I think it has something to do with drawing the moisture out. Moisture is the enemy of crispiness!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 12, 2009)

Buy a propane torch. After you cook it in the dutch oven, fire up the torch and
crisp that skin! 

(Sorry, I'm channeling Tim the Tool Man today, LOL)


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> Buy a propane torch. After you cook it in the dutch oven, fire up the torch and
> crisp that skin!
> 
> (Sorry, *I'm channeling Tim the Tool Man today*, LOL)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 12, 2009)

ErikC said:


> I also find that salt helps with the crispiness too. Not sure why, but I think it has something to do with drawing the moisture out. Moisture is the enemy of crispiness!



IMO...all or at least most of the fat (and moisture) must rendered for the skin to be crispy!!


----------



## Constance (Jun 12, 2009)

Jeni78 said:


> I have half a fryer I want to use before freezer burn sets in. Every time I cook chicken, I get a soft skin, which I do not like and ultimately give to the cats.
> 
> How can I get a Crispy skin? The meal I was thinking of is chicken with biscuts and gravy.
> 
> Thanks!



Fry it! Here's my method:

   Connie's Fried Chickien

Cut whole chicken into individual pieces. I don't recommend pre-cut chickens because the back is included in with the breast meat, making a piece too large to fry properly.

Season chicken pieces liberally with salt and pepper. Prepare a shallow pan of flour (3-4 cups), well-seasoned with more salt and pepper. Prepare a shallow bowl of beaten eggs (about 3) thinned with milk or water to the consistancy of heavy cream.
Pour canola oil into an electric skillet to the depth of 1-1/4" and preheat to 375 degrees. When light goes off, indicating temperature has been reached, coat chicken pieces one at a time, first in flour, then in egg mixture, then in flour again, and add to hot oil.
DO NOT TURN chicken until first side is nicely browned. Then turn, and put lid on ker-slaunch-wise, so chicken will continue browning, but also steam a little. When browned on both sides, remove and let drain on paper towels.
Turn down heat and pour most of the grease out of skillet, leaving about a quarter cup and all the little brown bits in pan. Stir in about 1/2 cups of flour remaining from coating, a little at a time, till a smooth roux is formed. Slowly stir in milk (about 2-3 cups, mixture should be thin), smoothing out any lumps, then turn heat back up to 350 degrees. Cook, stirring, till gravy is of desired consistancy. Taste, re-season with salt and pepper and about 1 tsp sugar.

This chicken will be tender but not greasy, because you've cooked it at a high enough temperature and haven't turned it over and over.

I


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 12, 2009)

Well I made my chicken last night, seasoned under and over the skin, butter under and over the skin. 400 for about 45-60 minutes.

The skin was crispy in some place and not in others.

Checked it with a meat thermometer and it was ready to come out, I didn't want to ruin the meat by keeping in it there too long.

I think I maybe used to much butter?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2009)

Jeni78 said:


> ...I think I maybe used to much butter?




Could be.  All you really need for crisping is a light coating of fat, butter or oil, on the skin surface.


----------

